# A question about 2 kits (WARNING ADULT)



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a question about 2 Dr. Flintbone kits I've just acquired. They are of Herman and Lily Munster, and the Bride of Frankenstein. I have cleared this with Hank due to the hard core pornographic nature of these kits. My description is gonna be loose (no pun intended), so I hope one of you guys can help me.
Herman and Lily are making little munsters on a wolf skin rug. They are anatomically correct (ie, they have detailed naughty bits). They're fairly small scale but much bigger than 1/24. The kit is called Munsters Rock.
The bride is playing with her girlfriend. The girlfriend can't talk (if you get my meaning). They're also playing with toys. They appear to be the same scale as the Munsters. The kit is called ***** Brides.
They are bagged kits with the kit names written in blue pen. They have no kit numbers.They're not listed on any sites I can find and I've never seen them before. There's no way in the known universe that Kayro-Vue or Universal would have approved them!!
I can get another 1 of each and I intend to put them on the swap&sell as soon as I can figure out the rarity. They won't be for sale- they'll be up for swaps. The set I have in my hands now are already spoken for but I'll be picking up the other set this week.
Unfortunately, because of computer problems and basic stupidity I can't post pics to anyone, but maybe someone here already knows about them and can help anyone with pics?....

Chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Herman and Lily are making little munsters on a wolf skin rug. They are anatomically correct (ie, they have detailed naughty bits).


I can't say I've ever heard of or seen that kit -- and I'm not sure I want to! :lol:

*AAAAAGGGGGHHH! MY EYES!!*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, Lily's really hot!!:devil:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man I thought for sure I knew the kit you were speaking of however I just dug up my old JF catalogs and I had it confused with another kit where a couple is "having fun". Would love to see some pictures of it should you come across some. It sounds like a kit I would have in my collection!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Chris, you made me laugh out loud reading that post!! I am thinking of a Herman figure standing behind the Bride. Kind of naughty, but in no way x rated. Probably the same figures that Ducky had in mind? The ones you mention sound interesting. Hope you can get some more info.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Marko said:


> Chris, you made me laugh out loud reading that post!! I am thinking of a Herman figure standing behind the Bride. Kind of naughty, but in no way x rated. Probably the same figures that Ducky had in mind? The ones you mention sound interesting. Hope you can get some more info.


oooohhhh...you are talking about that COOP kit (and statues) based on his artwork. That is a cool one too. I was actually thinking about another Jimmy Flintstone kit called xxx Rated Nasty Couple .....kit number DRF20 1/25 scale. The first time I saw the thing I had a great laugh! he has some other crazy stuff under the Flintbone name too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Guys, the person I got these from has a massive box filled with JF kits!! There's some extremely well endowed garden gnomes, nearly all the 1/25 figures, some really weird stuff!! The 2 I picked up struck me as odd because of the fact they had no kit numbers and the names were written in pen. Definitely not the usual Flintbone way of doing things! The subject matter's hilarious. Man, I wish I could post pics to PMs. You'd crack up!!
I have the Barnyard Bob kit I'm doing for someone else. He wants to put it in the back of a camper van.

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ahhh...BARNYARD BOB....that is the one other kit I was thinking of! Say you should write Jimmy Flintsone Studios and ask the man himself what the deal is with that kit. You could have something really rare there.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Marko said:


> Chris, you made me laugh out loud reading that post!! I am thinking of a Herman figure standing behind the Bride. Kind of naughty, but in no way x rated. Probably the same figures that Ducky had in mind? The ones you mention sound interesting. Hope you can get some more info.


I know the Coop kit you're thinking of Marko, but the kit I have here is obscene!! It's definitely not the same kit!!
With the wealth of figure kit knowledge here, I'd say my chances are fairly good for finding more info. I just wish I could give a better description here, but I like it here too much to risk a ban....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Well I Never!*

I started reading this post and immediatly became disgusted ! So of course I want them in my collection too :thumbsup: They sound like they would be outlandishly hilarious!!! More info Please :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy pours his kits by the 55 gallon drum of resin, I don't think there's any such thing as a "rare" Flintstone kit. I'm sure if he doesn't have them in stock right now, he'll be happy to make a new batch.


----------

